# Fleece Problems?



## OpalRaven7 (Nov 9, 2010)

I am going to be making the switch from carefresh to fleece blankets for bedding. Has anyone had issues with the fleece fuzzies getting stuck in between your hedgies quills?


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

My hedgies have fleece liners and hedgy bags made out of fleece. The liners are fine but the fleece from the bags sometimes gets in their quills. When I take them out I just pick it off. I don't think it's a problem unless your hog eats it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

Correct me if I am mistaken but aren't you a breeder? 

If so most breeders stick with something outside of fleece at least for pregnant hedgies because of the filthiness factors and being unable to clean up the area for a few weeks.

I am sure a former or current breeder will be along unless I am mistaken, fleece is wonderful for pet hedgehogs though


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm a breeder and I use liners in all my cages. You only have to have expecting mothers on loose bedding (ie. shavings or carefresh) Liners are great for all hedgies. Most breeders I know use liners.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

nikki said:


> I'm a breeder and I use liners in all my cages. You only have to have expecting mothers on loose bedding (ie. shavings or carefresh) Liners are great for all hedgies. Most breeders I know use liners.


That's what I meant Nikki I said pregnant hedgehogs  sorry if that wasn't clear XD


----------



## OpalRaven7 (Nov 9, 2010)

I am planning on putting carefresh back in for the expecting moms, but for the males, and for moms in between breeding I thought fleece would be best for them...I just recently made Hedgie bags out of fleece for a couple of my hedgies (this is the first time I've uses fleece) and one of my girls had a fuzzy wedged in between her quills so that I had to used tweezers to pull it out. Also when you put fleece liners in the cage do you just cut it to size and put it in, or should I hem the edges? I don't want my hedgies getting caught in the stitches :-/


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

New fleece sheds for the first few washings and depending on the fleece, sometimes longer than that. You will often find fleece between their quills and if you use an oil based product on their skin, fleece will continue to stick between some of their quills. I found some hedgehogs it never happened with, others it was a constant struggle to pick the fleece out of their quills. 

When I was breeding I used liners for everyone's cages except the expectant moms and babies. I weaned moms onto shavings 2- 3 weeks prior to delivery.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

The fleece getting stuck in the quills is quite normal! Gizmo constantly has "fuzz head". I just have to use tweezers and pull it out for him. Little Foot also likes to dig, so he usually has loose fleece pieces on top of him as well, but those just brush off. It is nothing to worry about. =)

Also, I would recommend hemming the edges because sometimes you get fleece that has that salvage side and it can fray and things like that. It is just better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

OpalRaven7 said:


> Also when you put fleece liners in the cage do you just cut it to size and put it in, or should I hem the edges? I don't want my hedgies getting caught in the stitches :-/


Persimmon has always been on fleece liners and I always just trim the edges. Maybe I just have a decent type of fleece, but I've never had any issues with fraying or anything. I'd be nervous hemming the fleece because of loose threads getting caught on feet. Percy especially likes to dig around and liner dive and I would be worried he'd find a stitch and get it caught on his toes.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Mushaboom said:


> OpalRaven7 said:
> 
> 
> > Also when you put fleece liners in the cage do you just cut it to size and put it in, or should I hem the edges? I don't want my hedgies getting caught in the stitches :-/
> ...


yes, just trimming off that salvage edge can work fine as well. Also if you do hem them, you do want to make sure all stitches are on the inside, so you don't have the issue of getting feet or anything caught like Mushaboom mentioned. Thank you for bringing that up!


----------



## OpalRaven7 (Nov 9, 2010)

OK this whole fleece liner thing is NOT working! I cant keep them from burrowing under them and wrapping up in them like covers. Then they potty right on the storage bin's floor and their cages are a complete train reck :shock: Any ideas or tips? I really like the idea of the fleece but if I cant figure something out it will have to be back to the carefresh...


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

What are you using for a hidey house? I find that if hidey house is not comfortable enough Hazel will seek out her own comfy spot lol. She is not into plastic huts much but really likes her snuggle bag filled with an extra fleece blankie and strips. As long as I stay with the comfy program she leaves her liners alone. 

I'm kinda lucky I guess...I am able to leave her liners/bags in for a couple weeks cause she does not mess them (which pains me cause I made her so many nice set ups that get antsy and wanna redecorate lol) however her wheel and litter pan are on second level so mess stays in that area.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

OpalRaven7 said:


> OK this whole fleece liner thing is NOT working! I cant keep them from burrowing under them and wrapping up in them like covers. Then they potty right on the storage bin's floor and their cages are a complete train reck :shock: Any ideas or tips? I really like the idea of the fleece but if I cant figure something out it will have to be back to the carefresh...


You can try to put the heaviest objects in the corners of the cage, but I find that my Gizmo still loves to be under his liner instead of on top of it. With him, I improvise, I don't fight it. I put a puppy pad down on the bottom of his cage, then I put all his dishes, and his house, then I put the liner down and I put the wheel on top of the liner. He can then eat, sleep, and drink under his liner and he comes out on top when he wants to wheel. My other two do fine with the liners and I don't have much of an issue. Sometimes if Charlie gets cold he will go under his, but I just pull him out and put him in his house.

I do agree with Hissy-fit-Hazel though, make sure they have a comfy spot that they love or they will cause trouble to find one. Lol

Good luck!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Rainy made these cute little liners that have this siding almost like a baby crib bumper, that she puts on the side of the cage that is attached to the liner so they cant get under them there are some pics in the cage setup examples thread


----------



## OpalRaven7 (Nov 9, 2010)

Are the puppy pads safe for hedgies? I was always nervous they would chew them so I never used them before... Ugh prickly lil poop hogs  lol


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

OpalRaven7 said:


> Are the puppy pads safe for hedgies? I was always nervous they would chew them so I never used them before... Ugh prickly lil poop hogs  lol


Whenever putting anything new in their condo you should always observe for about a week to make sure they don't try to chew, rip apart, or dig the heck out of it. So far my boys simply ignore the puppy pad, so it isn't doing any harm and is serving its purpose. But as we know all hedgehogs respond differently to thinks. So I would try it, but just keep an eye on his reaction.


----------

